# Mise a jour batterie + X.3.2 et chaleur des alubook



## macinside (19 Décembre 2003)

j'ai fait les 2 mises a jours ce matin et je trouve que mon alu 12" chauffe beaucoup moins (Alu 12" 867/640 Mo de ram) le ventilateur a tendance a ce déclencher beaucoup plus rapidement et chez vous ?


----------



## vincmyl (19 Décembre 2003)

Moi j'ai un Alu 15"et pour le moment je n'ai pas encore fait de mise a jour.. j'attends un peu avant de les faire


----------



## vincmyl (19 Décembre 2003)

Je viens de faire la MAJ pour la batterie et pour le moment je ne vois pas de changement significatif...


----------



## Mordred (19 Décembre 2003)

Assez d'accord avec Mackie. C'est bien. Mais quel boucan ! Je n'avais jamais entendu mon powerbook comme ça !

Mordred


----------



## vincmyl (19 Décembre 2003)

J'ai pas encore fait la MAJ de OS X...vu les pb qu'il y a deja


----------



## Yip (19 Décembre 2003)

On en parle dans le thread OS X 3.2, le ventilo des 12" se déclenche à température bcp plus basse qu'avant. Donc ça chauffe effectivement moins, mais ça fait plus de potin...

Moralité : j'ai bien fait d'attendre un peu pour la màj, mais j'ai bien fait pour la batterie, j'ai sensiblement gagné en autonomie (difficile de dire précisément).


----------



## vincmyl (19 Décembre 2003)

Pareil pour la batterie, c'est difficile de le dire. J'ai l'impression que le décompte est plus juste


----------



## marsu_381 (20 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour
J'ai fais la mise a jour hier pour la batterie et 10.3.2
Après 4h d'utilisation sous virtual PC la machine etait plus que tiede sur cote notemment. La batterie a tenu un peu moins 3h  et elle n'etait pas vide lorsque je l'ai branché(la barre de batterie venait de passer au rouge). 

La machine est un Alu book 15 pouces 1GHz.


----------



## VKTH (20 Décembre 2003)

J'ai fait la mise à jour (batterie et X.3.2). Tout se passe bien en apparence. Je ne constate rien de particulier. Le ventilo est en marche... sans bruit exagéré. A revérifier dans un environnement calme.

J'ai tout de même un souci : dans la fenêtre "màj installées", il n'y rien d'indiquer, mais alors rien du tout !! Pourtant, par exemple, quand je click sur pomme/A propos de ce mac, j'ai bien l'OS X.3.2 installé.

Puis-je y remédier ? Sachant que les logciels màj ne sont pas à nouveau proposés à mettre à jour.

Merci pour d'éventuels indices.


----------



## Dragan (20 Décembre 2003)

MISE A JOUR 10.3.3 :

Je viens de la charger et de l'installer, c'est époustouflant, j'ai l'impression qu'apple la specialement fait pour le powerbook, dans les même condition d'utilisation : 
- La batterie affiche une durée superieur
- Le ventillo tourne puis s'eteint, ainsi la temperature baisse de plus de 10°C !!!!, la ou il tournait a 60°C avant maintenant il est a 50°C !!
- L'execution des progs semble aussi plus rapide.
- Itunes en mode stream est au top

Bref, j'ai l'impression d'avoir changé de powerbook ou d'avaoir mis un G5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref mettez a jour les gars et les filles


----------



## Dragan (20 Décembre 2003)

pardon je me suis planté c bien la 10.3.2 et non la 10.3.3 :/


----------



## nantucket (20 Décembre 2003)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout de même un souci : dans la fenêtre "màj installées", il n'y rien d'indiquer, mais alors rien du tout !! Pourtant, par exemple, quand je click sur pomme/A propos de ce mac, j'ai bien l'OS X.3.2 installé.
> Puis-je y remédier ? Sachant que les logciels màj ne sont pas à nouveau proposés à mettre à jour.
> Merci pour d'éventuels indices.



Salut,

J'ai eu le même problème avec 10.3.1 jusqu'à ce que je mette filvault en marche, à partir de là, les mises à jour installées apparaissaient dans la fenêtre. Je ne sais pas si il y a un lien entre les 2 mais bon...

J'ai fais la màj 10.3.2 et les màj apparaissent toujours...

Bizzare ce truc...essaie de réparer les autorisations...peut-être que...


----------



## VKTH (23 Décembre 2003)

OK. Moi j'ai tout réinstallé suite aussi à problèmes de messageries mails...

Et les màj sont indiqués.

Quand au ventilateur, il est en fonction tout le temps apparemment, depuis la màj batterie ! Avec ça, la durée va être la même qu'avant la màj, non ?


----------



## vincmyl (23 Décembre 2003)

Tu parles de quel Alu???


----------



## VKTH (23 Décembre 2003)

eh bien... je parle du Powerbook 17" 1,33 Ghz ( c'est bien un alu, hein ? )


----------



## logan1138 (23 Décembre 2003)

Bienvenue au club,
éffectivement même sans grande activité de la bécane (radio sur internet...), le ventilo n'arrête pas de mouliner!
Et dire que cet été il ventilait uniquement en le faisant vraiment travailler...

Quant à la batterie, j'ai gagné un petit peu d'autonomie mais également un magnifique 98% maxi avec le secteur.

May the force be with us.


----------



## vincmyl (23 Décembre 2003)

Ce phénomène n'apparait que sur les 12" et pas sur les 15"??


----------



## powerbook867 (23 Décembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ce phénomène n'apparait que sur les 12" et pas sur les 15"??



R.A.S. sur mon TI867 !


----------



## Komac (23 Décembre 2003)

Aucun changement sur mon Alu 15" 1,25 ghz, update 10.3.2 depuis trois jours et pas encore entendu le ventilo...


----------



## canardo (24 Décembre 2003)

j'ai fait l'update batterie uniquement.
il met un peu plus de temps a calculer le temps (hein? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais a priori j'aurai gagne 35'...
a voir en vrai
alu15 1.25


----------



## BenHub (24 Décembre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Aucun changement sur mon Alu 15" 1,25 ghz, update 10.3.2 depuis trois jours et pas encore entendu le ventilo...



Idem, aucun probleme.


----------



## Clockover (24 Décembre 2003)

ALu 12"1Ghz pas constater de difference


----------



## vincmyl (24 Décembre 2003)

Moi il me semble avoir gagner un peu et surtout la durée affichée défile moins vite qu'avant


----------



## ritchoul (20 Janvier 2004)

pareil... héhé


----------



## nantucket (20 Janvier 2004)

Il me semble avoir gagné un peu en autonomie, mais pas en bruit...


----------



## vincmyl (20 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de faire la mise a jour et effectivement je trouve que c'était long au redémarrage....mais bon.
Sinon quelqu'un a t il eut d'autres problèmes que la chauffe ou lenteur?


----------



## ritchoul (20 Janvier 2004)

pour la chaleur sur mon PB c bon mais pour le boot ya un petit script a DL et a lancer en mode root pour booster le demarrage de 10.3.2..vraiment plus rapide !!!


----------



## vincmyl (20 Janvier 2004)

Ok tu as le lien pour le script?


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de "up" ce sujet car j'aimerais avoir des infos supplémentaires concernant les possesseurs d'Alu 1 Ghz 12" sur la mise à jour batterie et la majoration en 10.3.2.

Merci !

Clockover : pas de changements

d'autres personnes ?


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

Moi sans avoir rajoué le script ca démarre aussi vite qu'avant...


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Tiens, je sais qu'il existe une commande pour enlever le "ram check" enfin vérification de la ram ce qui fait gagner un peu de temps, mais c'est laquelle ?


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

Ah oui????


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

meuh


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

Tu as le script????


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

nope c'est pour ca que je demande


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

Pas grave moi je ne vois pas de différence de vitesse de démarrage


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Ca doit etre de l'ordre de qq secondes

J'ai fait l'update finalement (10.3.2 ben ca a pas changé grand chose)


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

Tu remarques que c'est qd meme plus long???


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Ca peut être subjectif mais bon peut être 10 sec en plus mais pas autant que pour les autres experiences citées plus haut.

Après j'ai mis le script et ca avait l'air d'aller plus vite ...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

Ah ok moi je dirai rien du tout chez moi m'enfin bon j'ai pas chronométré


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Apparemment sur les 12", ils ne se passent presque rien tandis que dans les 867mhz, ils ont des problèmes.


----------



## vincmyl (28 Janvier 2004)

C'est bizarre tout ca enfin bon ....


----------



## deLphaeus (28 Janvier 2004)




----------



## ficelle (5 Février 2004)

depuis le 17 decembre, mon alu 12 867 me casse les oreilles....
j'ai essayé le patch de macbidouille sans succés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quelqu'un a une solution, à part repasser en 10.3.1 ?
lors du dernier voyage au SAV pour un probleme CD, ils en ont profité pour changer la carte mere, du coup, je me dis que les problemes dut à la chaleur sur cette serie n'on plus lieu d'etre....


----------



## vincmyl (5 Février 2004)

Retour SAV a mon avis


----------



## deLphaeus (5 Février 2004)

attend l'update 10.3.3 car le pb des 867 est un prob identifié je pense. 

Par contre je ne sais pas trop ce que la SAV pourrait faire ...


----------



## ficelle (5 Février 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je ne sais pas trop ce que la SAV pourrait faire ...



pareil, vu que c'est un probleme logiciel


----------



## vincmyl (5 Février 2004)

Ya pas une solution logiciel pour l'assombrissement des ecrans des alu 15"


----------



## deLphaeus (5 Février 2004)

Direct SAV ...


----------



## lelavabeau (5 Février 2004)

p'tain si seulement


----------



## deLphaeus (5 Février 2004)

Attention les gros mots !


----------



## ficelle (9 Février 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> depuis le 17 decembre, mon alu 12 867 me casse les oreilles....
> j'ai essayé le patch de macbidouille sans succés
> 
> 
> ...



ce weekend, j'ai refais un test avec les anciennes exensions qui gerent le ventillo, mais celle çi ne sont pas chargés au demarrage de la session.
j'ai pourtant apppliqué les bonne autorisations dessus.
quelqu'un a t'il reussi cette manip ?
si pas de solution, et pas d'evolution avec le futur 10.3.3, je vais etre obligé de me debarasser de ma machine cherie


----------



## vincmyl (9 Février 2004)

J'espere que la 10.3.3 va améliorer un peu les choses...


----------

